# Buck Pics.



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is a Pic. of a nice buck I hope to get to walk by the old bow stand soon!




























And a pic. of a mourning Dove the Cuddeback caught in mid flight. Awesome pic! What a fast trigger speed.


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice buck, unique with the thick area, sort of palmated? Night time pics, just like all of mine. Is getting closer to the rut, maybe some of these fellows will start showing themselves in shooting hours.

Isn't it great to get good pictures of bucks, I almost find it as exciting as hunting.

Good luck with the hunt, keep us posted.


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

mlrusch said:


> Nice buck, unique with the thick area, sort of palmated? Night time pics, just like all of mine. Is getting closer to the rut, maybe some of these fellows will start showing themselves in shooting hours.
> 
> Isn't it great to get good pictures of bucks, I almost find it as exciting as hunting.
> 
> Good luck with the hunt, keep us posted.


I agree I absolutly love getting them on camera. i also would put it next to hunting them. sweet picture of the dove too!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice photos.


----------

